# Senin dediklerin...



## cyaxares_died

Senin dediklerin gerçekleşmiyor.


How would you translate the above into English?

From context I understood it to mean 'What you said is not true'.


----------



## aslan

*I think, This is  what She/he meant to say,However, the translations should be “What you said is not coming true” *


----------



## valo__fan

what you said is not true means: Söylediklerin doğru değil. so i am agree with aslan what you said is not coming true means senin dediklerin gerçekleşmiyor


----------



## cyaxares_died

'not coming true' doesn't mean anything guys. Could someone with a better comand of english try to answer this?


----------



## avok

Come true .


----------



## mrayp

cyaxares_died said:


> 'not coming true' doesn't mean anything guys. Could someone with a better comand of english try to answer this?



What others have already told you is correct. The sentence you posted means, "the things you've said aren't coming true, aren't happening."


----------



## hozturk90

"come true" is right.
But also there are two options like that: 
1-) what you said isn't being fullfilled. or 
2-) what you said doesn't become a reality.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Thanks everyone!


----------

